# Schwinn Cutter specs



## ElbowScabs (Mar 28, 2009)

I recently bought a Schwinn Cutter. I know, I know . . . many people will scoff, but I am really enjoying the bike. The most important thing(s) to me on a bike are how fun they are and how much/often I can ride. I am mostly a mt biker (two bikes), but wanted a cheap SS road bike. $299 at Performance, on sale for $249, had $53 in "Team Member" credit made it a simple decision.

Any way, I also really enjoy working on bikes and upgrading them. I'd rather buy a cheap bike and upgrade it, even if it costs the same in the end of a better bike, which seems to offend some, but it is fun for me and see above about fun.

I wanted to upgrade the seat post clamp, because this one sux, but couldn't find out the size. I contacted Schwinn and it is a 28.6mm in case someone else is looking. The handlebars are also 25.4 according to them, since it seems like many aren't happy with the stock ones (just cut them down a little).

Just thought I would try and provide "some" value with my first post in this forum. Thx.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ElbowScabs said:


> I recently bought a Schwinn Cutter. I know, I know . . . many people will scoff, but I am really enjoying the bike. The most important thing(s) to me on a bike are how fun they are and how much/often I can ride. I am mostly a mt biker (two bikes), but wanted a cheap SS road bike. $299 at Performance, on sale for $249, had $53 in "Team Member" credit made it a simple decision.
> 
> Any way, I also really enjoy working on bikes and upgrading them. I'd rather buy a cheap bike and upgrade it, even if it costs the same in the end of a better bike, which seems to offend some, but it is fun for me and see above about fun.
> 
> ...


First of all, welcome to RBR...

There are plenty of bar options in 25.4.....Check Nitto or Soma for 25.4 drop bars and flat bars..


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

ElbowScabs said:


> I recently bought a Schwinn Cutter. I know, I know . . . many people will scoff, but I am really enjoying the bike. The most important thing(s) to me on a bike are how fun they are and how much/often I can ride. I am mostly a mt biker (two bikes), but wanted a cheap SS road bike. $299 at Performance, on sale for $249, had $53 in "Team Member" credit made it a simple decision.
> 
> Any way, I also really enjoy working on bikes and upgrading them. I'd rather buy a cheap bike and upgrade it, even if it costs the same in the end of a better bike, which seems to offend some, but it is fun for me and see above about fun.
> 
> ...


I did pretty much the same thing as you buying a Cutter to have some laughs with. I primarily use the Cutter to commute to work and run errands. I have no problem leaving it outside in crappy weather or late at night. 

I swapped the saddle, cut the bars 1.5 inches on each side, and put some SPD pedals on. 
I'll post some pics later. 

Its a good bike for the money, looks clean, and like I said, I'm happy to use it as a workhorse. I hope you ride the bike into the ground too.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

ElbowScabs said:


> I recently bought a Schwinn Cutter. I know, I know . . . many people will scoff, but I am really enjoying the bike. The most important thing(s) to me on a bike are how fun they are and how much/often I can ride. I am mostly a mt biker (two bikes), but wanted a cheap SS road bike. $299 at Performance, on sale for $249, had $53 in "Team Member" credit made it a simple decision.
> 
> Any way, I also really enjoy working on bikes and upgrading them. I'd rather buy a cheap bike and upgrade it, even if it costs the same in the end of a better bike, which seems to offend some, but it is fun for me and see above about fun.
> 
> ...


Many people scoff? Only the snobs. Do you like it? It sounds nice. Enjoy it. People scoff at my pre-built and modified SE Lager. but years later it is still a nice bike and I love it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A from Il said:


> Many people scoff? Only the snobs. Do you like it? It sounds nice. Enjoy it. People scoff at my pre-built and modified SE Lager. but years later it is still a nice bike and I love it.



+1....I've never heard anyone scoff at a Cutter.....nothing wrong with any of the $300-$400 bikes..buy 'em and ride 'em....


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> +1....I've never heard anyone scoff at a Cutter.....nothing wrong with any of the $300-$400 bikes..buy 'em and ride 'em....


Dont get me wrong. I would love to have a really nice FG but........... I wont ride a really nice bike and enjoy it.. I really like to keep them nice so they just hang in my office. Buy it, make it yours and enjoy it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

A from Il said:


> Dont get me wrong. I would love to have a really nice FG but........... I wont ride a really nice bike and enjoy it.. I really like to keep them nice so they just hang in my office. Buy it, make it yours and enjoy it.



I totally agree


----------



## tm87 (May 6, 2009)

Hi all, I am new to bikes and just joined the forum today. I am looking to buy the chwinn cutter, and am wondering what size would fit me best, given that I am 6'0 tall. Here are the size specifications from schwinn's site.

http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/Products/Road/Road-Specialty/Details/1221-S9CUT-Cutter

Thanks


----------



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

Well they are all very close in standover hieght. But unless you have really short or really long legs, you should be a medium. Measure your standover height to be sure.


----------



## pusquali (Nov 10, 2008)

------


----------

